# Anybody want a 64cm frame for free?



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I picked up an older bicycle at a local thrift shop several months ago because it had an old 6-cog Campy setup on it. Finally got around to stripping off the components and the frame is too big for me (which I knew when I got it). CTC on the seatpost is right about 64cm, the toptube CTC is about 60cm, it has fairly horizontal dropouts on the rear with the chainstays spaced for the old 6-speed freewheel spacing (whatever that measures out to), it had 700c wheels on it (Ambrosio, that I'm keeping). The frame is Italian and is steel. I can post more details about it tomorrow, got a few low res. pics at home I can email to someone if interested. If I don't get a response then it goes to the curbside on Wednesday after work.

Bare frame, pulled the cranks and chainrings off off but left the rest of the bottom intact since that stuff is sometimes hard to match up, the chrome forks are still on it but I've removed the stem (26.4 diameter I think, I can verify this). If I can figure out how to post pics I may try to do this tonight, if not I'll just post the manufacturer's name and any other info I can decipher off the decals. It would probably make a decent fixie if someone's looking for a tall winter project.

I'm a bit north of Milwaukee Wisconsin ( about 22 miles north of downtown) and would prefer not to have to ship this thing since getting the box from the shop I helped at over the summer and then packaging it up probably isn't worth the cost of the hassle since this isn't some famous brand frame ( can't remember the name of it now ) .

I can throw it in the car tomorrow and bring it to BrownDeer or maybe Wauwatosa or even West Bend, maybe even Southridge if you buy my wife and I a soda or coffee at Barnes&Noble or Borders or just say thanks and meet us at HalfPriceBooks down there.

I'll check back in a few times today inbetween work stuff and answer what I can if any locals are interested.

Mike.

ps, if you just happen to have a nice older steel frame in decent comparable condition what would have had a Campy gruppo as an option and is sized at around a 54cm or so CTC seattube with a 55cm or so top tube and you happen to want to trade then that would be nice.

pps, if it goes to the curb I'll strip off the forks and the rest of the crank to make it easier for the garbage crusher to chomp on it ({[ motivation, eh? ]}) .


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I've been thinking about it and I think the brand name if Fiorelli, or something like that.
Anyway I'll check tonight, or maybe I'll just take it to the curb. Don't know yet.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

treebound said:


> I picked up an older bicycle at a local thrift shop several months ago because it had an old 6-cog Campy setup on it. Finally got around to stripping off the components and the frame is too big for me (which I knew when I got it). CTC on the seatpost is right about 64cm, the toptube CTC is about 60cm, it has fairly horizontal dropouts on the rear with the chainstays spaced for the old 6-speed freewheel spacing (whatever that measures out to), it had 700c wheels on it (Ambrosio, that I'm keeping). The frame is Italian and is steel. I can post more details about it tomorrow, got a few low res. pics at home I can email to someone if interested. If I don't get a response then it goes to the curbside on Wednesday after work.
> 
> Bare frame, pulled the cranks and chainrings off off but left the rest of the bottom intact since that stuff is sometimes hard to match up, the chrome forks are still on it but I've removed the stem (26.4 diameter I think, I can verify this). If I can figure out how to post pics I may try to do this tonight, if not I'll just post the manufacturer's name and any other info I can decipher off the decals. It would probably make a decent fixie if someone's looking for a tall winter project.
> 
> ...


That frame is perfect size for me. Shoot me a few pics if you can (jason underscore moore at fastmail dot fm). I'm always looking for an interesting frame to refinish. 

I'm nowhere near Milwaukee though. If you are willing to box that bad boy up and ship it to me in TX, we can figure out how to get it shipped here as cheaply as possible. I'd hate to see a large steel frame go into the trash, no matter what the history of it is.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*done deal*



innergel said:


> That frame is perfect size for me. Shoot me a few pics if you can (jason underscore moore at fastmail dot fm). I'm always looking for an interesting frame to refinish.
> 
> I'm nowhere near Milwaukee though. If you are willing to box that bad boy up and ship it to me in TX, we can figure out how to get it shipped here as cheaply as possible. I'd hate to see a large steel frame go into the trash, no matter what the history of it is.


I'll send some pics out tonight if our home computer is functional, had a few disasters to deal with last night and didn't get the chance to offload the camera pics to the computer. If it's still a go after seeing the pics I'll swing by the bike shop this week and see if I can find a bike box to fit it along with some packing materials.

Thanks, I'd hate to see if trashed as well if someone can put it to use.

What part of Texas are you in? I've got some friends and relatives in various parts of the state, one in Killgore, another west of Houston, another down near Brownsville, knew somebody in Austin but they just moved to Colorado.

Mike.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

treebound said:


> I'll send some pics out tonight if our home computer is functional, had a few disasters to deal with last night and didn't get the chance to offload the camera pics to the computer. If it's still a go after seeing the pics I'll swing by the bike shop this week and see if I can find a bike box to fit it along with some packing materials.
> 
> Thanks, I'd hate to see if trashed as well if someone can put it to use.
> 
> ...


Cool. There's no rush on the pictures. We are going to Kansas for Thanksgiving and I won't have access to a computer after tomorrow. 

I'm in Dallas.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*great*



innergel said:


> Cool. There's no rush on the pictures. We are going to Kansas for Thanksgiving and I won't have access to a computer after tomorrow.
> 
> I'm in Dallas.


Gives me time to procrastinate. 

Enjoy the holiday.

I should have everything figured out by Monday.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's some pics that I just emailed in case they didn't work (assuming this works):


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

treebound said:


> Here's some pics that I just emailed in case they didn't work (assuming this works):


That looks great! Nice lugs and good silver color. If you've found a box, let's figure out a way to get that bad boy down to Dallas.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*boxes*



innergel said:


> That looks great! Nice lugs and good silver color. If you've found a box, let's figure out a way to get that bad boy down to Dallas.


I picked up a couple of broken-down boxes at the LBS over the weekend, I'll chop the boxes down to better fit the frame. I also picked up some pipe insulation that I use when shipping bikes to protect the frame. Give me a few days to get the boxes resized and the frame packed to get a real dimension (H x W x L) and weight to get a better estimate on shipping it. Not sure if I can get it down to USPS size but it will be down to either FedEX or UPS size easily. I'm thinking I may throw in the stem and handlebars as well for you, stem is a 3TTT I believe. The handlebar tape is partially removed from the handlebar but there's still a bunch of adhesive gunk still stuck to the bar (not sure what the previous owner used to put it on with).

Anyway, give me a few days to work on the boxing. May take a little negotiating with the Mrs. since she has other ideas for my spare time between now and Christmas and getting some house maint. done.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

treebound said:


> I picked up a couple of broken-down boxes at the LBS over the weekend, I'll chop the boxes down to better fit the frame. I also picked up some pipe insulation that I use when shipping bikes to protect the frame. Give me a few days to get the boxes resized and the frame packed to get a real dimension (H x W x L) and weight to get a better estimate on shipping it. Not sure if I can get it down to USPS size but it will be down to either FedEX or UPS size easily. I'm thinking I may throw in the stem and handlebars as well for you, stem is a 3TTT I believe. The handlebar tape is partially removed from the handlebar but there's still a bunch of adhesive gunk still stuck to the bar (not sure what the previous owner used to put it on with).
> 
> Anyway, give me a few days to work on the boxing. May take a little negotiating with the Mrs. since she has other ideas for my spare time between now and Christmas and getting some house maint. done.


There is absolutely no rush on this. I am going to be at the deer lease the next two weekends, and with Christmas and my son's first birthday right after, I won't be able to start this project until mid-Jan or so. And I understand about the honey-do list with the wife. I think we all have one of those. 

Keep me posted on the progress. Have a good holiday yourself.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*all packed up*



innergel said:


> There is absolutely no rush on this. I am going to be at the deer lease the next two weekends, and with Christmas and my son's first birthday right after, I won't be able to start this project until mid-Jan or so. And I understand about the honey-do list with the wife. I think we all have one of those.
> 
> Keep me posted on the progress. Have a good holiday yourself.


Found a box at work, a Banker's Box box of all things, that looked like it would work.
Took it home and figure it will work good enough, and much smaller than a regular bike box so shipping should be a little easier.
I'll take it down to a shipper next week once the Christmas panic has passed, or will bring it in to work here to get a cost quote on it.
I'll post back in a week or two once I have the numbers, I only work a part day next week so will be away from the computer for a bit after this Thursday.

I should try and post a pic of it boxed up to show others how small a frameset can be boxed up.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

treebound said:


> Found a box at work, a Banker's Box box of all things, that looked like it would work.
> Took it home and figure it will work good enough, and much smaller than a regular bike box so shipping should be a little easier.
> I'll take it down to a shipper next week once the Christmas panic has passed, or will bring it in to work here to get a cost quote on it.
> I'll post back in a week or two once I have the numbers, I only work a part day next week so will be away from the computer for a bit after this Thursday.
> ...


That's great! I'm excited to get the frame here and start on a little touch up. Those lugs are just screaming to be lined in a nice gloss black. Anyone know where I can get some Fiorelli decals?

Once again, no rush on this. I'm out of town from Wed-Sat night this week. Even if it was here, I could not touch it until mid-Jan. 

I appreciate you doing all this. It will be a nice little Christmas present to myself. I'm thinking I might build it up as a cross bike, but I'll have to check the spacing and see what the brake mount situation is like. Otherwise, it will have to be a fixie.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I measured the box and went to the UPS web site to check on shipping costs.
The box is approximately 39"L x 10"W x 27"H allowing for some slight bulging to get the frame to fit along with a little extra cardboard padding. On the bathroom scale it weighs in at just under 16Lbs as packaged. I used some pipe insulation on the tubes for further protection in shipping.

The UPS site says it's $35.68 to ship it to zip code 75226. I will check with the shipping department here at work next week when everyone's back since they have a daily UPS pickup here and the costs are different sometimes.

I live in zip 53074 but work in zip 53224 if you want to check shipping quotes on your end.

I did take it in to the local post office yesterday since I had the day off to check on their prices, but with 20+ people in line and only one clerk at the counter I just turned around and walked back to the pickup with it. Maybe the lines will be a little shorter tomorrow. Not sure who you want it shipped thru since some prefer FedEx over UPS and such.

You can PM me with your address and I'll do the same to you with mine so we can work out the final details. And you'll have to post a pic of it when you get it all built up.

Mike.


----------



## ndgeorge (Mar 12, 2009)

Let me know if know if it doesnt work out. Ill pay 30$ plus shipping. Im a new rider and I need a 64cm frame. Ive been looking forever for a frame I can make into a fixed gear.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ndgeorge said:


> Let me know if know if it doesnt work out. Ill pay 30$ plus shipping. Im a new rider and I need a 64cm frame. Ive been looking forever for a frame I can make into a fixed gear.




you realize this is >3 yrs old?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You gotta love all this info in this thread that probably should have been done via PM lol.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

Would be interested to see a pic of the bike if innergel has it fixed up now. While skimming the old postings a pic to complete the thread is what I had expected to see for a new post on a three-year old thread.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RandB said:


> Would be interested to see a pic of the bike if innergel has it fixed up now. While skimming the old postings a pic to complete the thread is what I had expected to see for a new post on a three-year old thread.


I've seen the bike first hand...Innergel did a great job with it.....


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've seen the bike first hand...Innergel did a great job with it.....


Thanks Dave!

Bike pics. Slighty different now with new bars and white tape, but you get the general idea. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78931&highlight=fiorelli

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90894&highlight=fiorelli


----------

